# Worst model train ever owned?



## RustyLynx (Feb 4, 2021)

What was "the absolute" worst model train you own/have owned?

Either by manufacturer or condition.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Worst as in condition? ...or manufacture?


----------



## RustyLynx (Feb 4, 2021)

shaygetz said:


> Worst as in condition? ...or manufacture?


Both is okay.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Condition would have to be this one...a Mantua Classics 2-6-6-2 Mallet that took a header off of a layout. It were quite a mess when I got it...
















Beside the obvious toy junk, I can't think of a truly bad maker...except maybe for Jouef...stamped metal frames with really poor slotcar like motors...blech!










...but, it was a cool looking SNCF "Broken Nose", just a really sad, sad drive unit I wouldn't put in a dog toy.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

RustyLynx said:


> What was "the absolute" worst model train you own/have owned?
> 
> Either by manufacturer or condition.


A Rivarossi N-scale SW1500. This "switcher" had a minimum sustainable speed of about 75 scale mile per hour!

Traction Fan


----------



## DonW (Mar 25, 2012)

Bought a roundhouse shay years ago don't think I ever got it to run more than a couple feet before things would lock up or fall off. I am always tempted to order up some NWSL parts to try and make it useable but fear it might be just more money wasted, maybe someday I'll buy a proper shay (not sure who makes a good one) and park this one in the woods somewhere.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy, the Lionel 1110 Scout with the nightmare movable field piece that cycled what they jokingly called the E-Unit!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

DonW said:


> Bought a roundhouse shay years ago don't think I ever got it to run more than a couple feet before things would lock up or fall off. I am always tempted to order up some NWSL parts to try and make it useable but fear it might be just more money wasted, maybe someday I'll buy a proper shay (not sure who makes a good one) and park this one in the woods somewhere.


I bought one...what a stinker. There's something to be said for a locomotive kit that Kalmbach actually had to print a how-to book to build. I tossed do the thing in the trash it was THAT bad.

On the other hand, the Botchmann...er... Bachmann 80 Shay is awesome...when the cracking plastic bevel gears are replaced with NWSL steel drop ins. It runs flawlessly now.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

An MTH Railking semi-scale Big Boy. It was one of the first articulated locos I got when I started my O-Guage layout. It was new and ran well for only a week, then a motor failed and one set of drivers locked up, and it had to go in for repairs - took ages. Over the next year it had a motor or drive fail threemore times and each time went back and was repaired (after a very lengthy time) nd each time it broke again within five or six running hours. Finally I just threw it in the trash - didn't even hold on to it for parts and such (maybe it was cursed).


----------

